
Securing web sites with HTTPS made them less accessible - ldjb
https://thenextweb.com/contributors/2018/08/19/securing-web-sites-with-https-made-them-less-accessible/
======
mtgx
No, censorship regimes made them less accessible. In fact, those regimes were
already making all content they wanted non-accessible, and only allowing
people to see the content that didn't really matter anyway.

